# Living Room Wiring Question



## Chris_Diotte (Sep 1, 2010)

In my living room i have 6 outlets, 2 light fixtures, 2 light switches and one outdoor outlet all on the same circut.  I am wondering if this is against code or seriously dangerous?  This is a new house and i think the builder was alittle shady.


----------



## Cork-Guy (Sep 1, 2010)

6 outlets or 3 outlets and 6 plugs?


----------



## Chris_Diotte (Sep 1, 2010)

6 outlets/12 plug in spots ,, sorry for my electrical grammer

also this is on a 15A breaker


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Sep 1, 2010)

Even though it might seem like having 6 plugs and two lights might be a lot for a single circuit, you need to keep in mind that the appliances used in a living room are generally a lot different than those used in a kitchen.  In the kitchen, you typically have a microwave oven, a toaster, maybe an electric frying pan or coffee maker, all of which draw a lot of amperage because they all have heating elements in them (save the microwave).

In a living room, you have lamps and entertainment equipment.  A VCR, a DVD player, your game console, a TV set and maybe some other stuff.  But, none of those things draws as much current as a toaster.  If you had 6 kitchen outlets all on one breaker, you'd be tripping breakers all the time unless you consiously monitored your use of each kitchen appliance to prevent from tripping the breaker.

Hopefully someone will chime in and say what the electrical code allows for outlets on each circuit.  All I'm saying is that the most you do in a living room is watch TV while recording it to a DVD in the evening with the lights on.  So, the kind of appliances used in the living room don't use as much wattage, and you generally don't use more than two or three of them at once, whereas in a kitchen, you're scrambling eggs, making coffee and toast and nuking something in the microwave all at the same time.


----------



## Walker923 (Sep 6, 2010)

It does seem like a bit much... First, the outdoor recepticle shouldnt be on the same circuit as the inside ones. Not a code violation, just something I wouldve segregated. Second I think it is code now, not positive, but I think the recepticles should have a seperate circuit from the lights. Generally, we would set the living room, dining room , and a hallway lights on one circuit. Then take all those recepticles, and jam them on one circuit. They dont require more than maybe a TV, vaccum, and maybe a floor fan running at once. But like nester stated, the kitchen has a whole lot more going on, so they have to be split up more than other rooms.


----------



## speedy petey (Sep 6, 2010)

Walker923 said:


> It does seem like a bit much...


Really? This is a LR. It is only six inside and one outside. The only thing IMO is the outside. This is NOT a code violation, but there is the chance that something relatively high draw will be used there. Then again, six receptacles is not much so adding the outside may not be an issue at all.




Walker923 said:


> First, the outdoor recepticle shouldnt be on the same circuit as the inside ones. Not a code violation, just something I wouldve segregated.


Generally I would do the same given the choice, but to say it "shouldn't" be on that circuit is very misleading.




Walker923 said:


> Second I think it is code now, not positive, but I think the recepticles should have a seperate circuit from the lights.


This is absolutely NOT code now. The only place you cannot mix receptacles and lighting is in the kitchen.




Walker923 said:


> Generally, we would set the living room, dining room , and a hallway lights on one circuit. Then take all those recepticles, and jam them on one circuit.


SO you have no problem with putting all those receptacles on a circuit, yet the *one* outside bothers you? Besides, the DR receptacle circuit CANNOT be shared with the LR or hallway. DR receptacles are part of the small appliance branch circuits shared with kitchens and similar rooms. 


You say "we". If I may ask, what is your trade or area of expertise?


----------



## speedy petey (Sep 6, 2010)

Chris_Diotte said:


> In my living room i have 6 outlets, 2 light fixtures, 2 light switches and one outdoor outlet all on the same circut.  I am wondering if this is against code or seriously dangerous?  This is a new house and i think the builder was alittle shady.


Seriously dangerous. I think you should give the house back.  




OK, seriously. This is NOT a problem, violation or issue. You are FINE.


----------



## Walker923 (Sep 6, 2010)

speedy petey said:


> You say "we". If I may ask, what is your trade or area of expertise?



Hey, like I said in my intro, I'm a commercial/industrial electrician... I do alot of residential side work and only refer to code when I'm researching that particular job. Given an opprotunity and time, I would've refered to the NEC for his application, but was just skimming through his post and thought I'd give my opinion, nothing unsafe just some thoughts.


----------



## ohmy (Sep 13, 2010)

Chris_Diotte said:


> In my living room i have 6 outlets, 2 light fixtures, 2 light switches and one outdoor outlet all on the same circut.  I am wondering if this is against code or seriously dangerous?  This is a new house and i think the builder was alittle shady.



 Sounds pretty typical for new construction. FYI, the switches don't pull any power, they just control the lights. Also, the outlets only pull as much power as you plug in. (you can overload a 20A circuit with one outlet by plugging in two space heaters).


----------

